# Happy Holidays



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wanted to take a moment and wish you all a Happy Holiday Season, before the next few days get crazy. Here was yesterday's project - a photo to show everyone what a crazy dog lady I really am.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas and safe travels to those who will be venturing out over the holidays.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Mods, can we get a username change over here? "M&M3" is a misleading representation of this craziness 

Happy holidays, all, from me and my lemon.

(hmmm... another username change, perhaps? )


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe this would be a good name change MeandMy?
That way we wouldn't need to change it later.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, stop!  Just to let you all know - as I've increased my number of pups, I've decreased my number of cats, much to my husband's pleasure. I still do have that pesky iguana though. Any takers?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V safe now & always - Dec 27 PIKE runs in 2 fun field trials - this is my gift 2 him - a day in the field away from our 4 grandchildren - will seem like a vacation 4 both of us !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Meet Santa Day!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy holidays from the grey one! (Dexter said he's too dignified to get dressed up this year )


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am surprised no one said that "Me&" is missing a "black lab" in her collection there!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

forgot to add my Christmas picture!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

MLG - my husband has a really bad track record with black labs. horrible, actually. A friend from the office mentioned that they were looking to rehome their black lab due to some unfortunate circumstances. I was talking to my husband about it. He asked how old she was. I said 6. Then he asked if she was "silver" yet. I think it is going to take him a while to add a black lab into our family. Plus - the reds are so much like the vislas.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm a sucker for dressing Oquirrh up. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Meandmy3.....do you mind if I ask what you mean exactly? Was it behavior or health issues? 

Curious because my friend got a black lab a year ago.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://youtu.be/u2BzdX-DO_0


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

More holiday cheer. Izzy (the cat) and Oquirrh's paw prints in salt dough ornaments.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are great! Did you get th locally or from a chain?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@mlg...Of course you can ask. The reason they are rehoming is really just a lack of responsibility. I was mistaken - I thought the dog was 6. She is 9. They got her when their kids were young. The oldest son is now in college and the youngest is a senior in high school - soon to be leaving. The husband thinks the dog should be a "garage" dog. The wife doesn't and sneaks her into the house. It causes some issues between them. Since the husband isn't doing his duty, the wife just thinks the poor dog would be better off as someone's house pet. I am happy to report though that they do have two great options. I will find out after the holidays which one they chose.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

@OttosMama - I made them myself! Those are actually Oquirrh and Izzy's imprints in the dough. Whipped up the dough and stuck there cute little paws in them. Baked them and then colored around the edges.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Even better! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.
Stay safe, count your blessings, and enjoy some good company.

Deb.
Cash, June, Lucy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a good one eVeryone, all the best from me and Ruby


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Merry Chistmas to all you great forum members...and to those guests thinking about joining us...Darcy sends you all her very best wishes as she sits watching television repeats repeats...on the sofa stuffed with turkey..
have a great one folks, Rob and Darcy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Scout and me! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

So simple - Now - the Past & the Future - BLESS US WITH YOUR GRACE !


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas!

Judy and Savannah


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Daisy & Charlie got special chews for Christmas. Daisy laid down with hers and started on it. Charlie went to the door with his and wanted to be let out. I followed him out and watched him go down the street with the chew and disappear behind the neighbor's house. He came back without the chew, so I went over to look for it. I couldn't find it, but he came along and dug it up from where he had stashed it! It's a good thing that he did, because it was well buried and I never would have found it.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everybody for the Second Christmas day in Switzerland

We had nice snowy days in the mountains at Grimentz, first snow for Leo who got very happy and excited.

Nice moment today ,a very cold day in Crans Montana(-6 C) with a very old man accompanied by his nephew coming to tell us"your dog is very GRACIOUS :-* "
here is a post of the gracious one with our best wishes for you all and many thanks for your advices and for your friendly presence

Miru & Leo


----------

